# Finding a Green Betta Fish



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

Due to upcoming changes in my life, I have decided not to buy another Betta until I have settled into where I am going. HOWEVER, I have made a deal with myself that if I ever see a green Betta at the store I will buy him on the spot. With that being said, how hard is it to find a green Betta, particularly a Crowntail?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

If you want a solid green boy, pretty freakin' hard- they're very uncommon. However, if you are fine with a fish that has a bit of green in it (there are many bettas that are blue w/ _areas_ of green on them) that won't be a challenge.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

True green and purple bettas are probably the rarest, out of any tail type. However, they're a lot of beautiful turquoise bettas that have a green-ish tint. Don't give up, you may find a true green betta, although they are extremely rare


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Vaughan06 said:


> Due to upcoming changes in my life, I have decided not to buy another Betta until I have settled into where I am going. HOWEVER, I have made a deal with myself that if I ever see a green Betta at the store I will buy him on the spot. With that being said, how hard is it to find a green Betta, particularly a Crowntail?


join the club Vaughan. i got thr same obsession with green betta. i did manage to find mine by 200% luck on AB. embettafarm on aquabid has soem green ones.


----------



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

nel3 said:


> join the club Vaughan. i got thr same obsession with green betta. i did manage to find mine by 200% luck on AB. embettafarm on aquabid has soem green ones.


I seen a green King Betta, but my interests lie with Crowntails. I work at Walmart and we get new Bettas every Thursday, but rarely anything other than dark blue Crowntails. The fanciest one I've seen thus far was a pink Betta with purple edged fins... I thought it would sell first BUT it sold 3rd to last... I should have bought it for my daughter.


----------



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just checked out the Aquabid website, and while I didn't see any green CTs, those black ones sure do look wicked


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Vaughan06 said:


> I just checked out the Aquabid website, and while I didn't see any green CTs, those black ones sure do look wicked


you'll probably notice my pm but i havent seen any green CT yet on ab either. saw some of his other green tail types.


----------



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

nel3 said:


> you'll probably notice my pm but i havent seen any green CT yet on ab either. saw some of his other green tail types.


I'm new here so I wouldn't have noticed the PM if you hadn't informed me. I agree with you on that last link; it is one fine Betta.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Vaughan06 said:


> I'm new here so I wouldn't have noticed the PM if you hadn't informed me. I agree with you on that last link; it is one fine Betta.


sorry i couldnt find a green CT but we all know green are hard to find . i usually save any pics of green bettas to make a nice pic collection. id get that last betta if i had room for it.


----------

